# Java3D & Models



## DaAngel (14. Apr 2005)

Hiho ich hätte hier mal wieder eine Anfängerfrage in Sachen Java3D bzw. eher eine Informationsfrage.

Ein Kumpel und ich wollen gerne ein kleines Multiplayerspiel Programmieren in Java (nein, wir sind keine Anfänger ^^) und wir wollten es erst komplett in 2D mit Grafiken realisieren, was kein Problem gewesen wäre. Jetzt haben wir uns aber gefragt, ob wir es evtl in 3D gestalten wollen. 
Nun zu meiner Frage. In wie fern ist es möglich Models, die ich z.B. mit Milkshape erstellt habe, in Java3d zu implementieren und Darstellen zu lassen. Bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich und wenn ja, wie kann man es realisieren.
Das wars fürn Anfang 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

mfg
DaAngel


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Apr 2005)

Eine Übersicht über die verfügbaren J3D-Loader gibt es unter http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/loader.php , da sollte was passendes dabei sein


----------



## DaAngel (14. Apr 2005)

Danke  Mhh in wie fern ist es eigentlich möglich mit Java3D komplexere Maps/Terrains zu ertsellen, wie sagen wir mal in der Art von nem SimCity mit 3D Models ^^ Halt mit dieser Ansicht von Oben. Ist sowas überhaupt vorstellbar mit Java3D ohne dass der Rechner sich tot rechnet und nicht mehr aus dem Ruckeln kommt?


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Apr 2005)

Es ist möglich: http://www.3dchat.org


----------



## C++ Pr0gg0r (24. Apr 2005)

http://www.bytelords.de/cowiki/index.php?node=426&cowiki=6aa861fe09b3ce503599f33ae0177a3e


----------

